# Aggie Greek Life Suspended



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

I just found out that all Aggie Greek life, fraternities and Sororities, have been suspended for two weeks. They have banned all tailgates, meetings, recruitment, pledgeship, etc...

I was an Aggie Greek and the school has never been open to the Greek system and has always been out to run it off campus. I think this is ridiculous. People pay a lot of money to be in and support these organizations. They also committ a lot of time to growing them. Given, Greek life is not for everyone, but it seems like these days one bad experience by someone can have a huge effect on a large group of people. People come to these organizations and ask to be initiated into them. They know that you have to work at it and put in some time in order to be a member of a frat or sor. Then one thing happens that they don't like and they immediately run to the University and tattle and ruin it for the whole community. I am pretty sure the Corps still does things that they are not supposed to. When a member of the corps gets in trouble they don't suspend the whole corps. 

Just my rant...


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

What was the event that triggered this?


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

From what I heard, parents calling and complaining and from people dunking their rings at tailgates and getting drunk. 

A&M already moved the Greek tailgates as far away as possible Duncan field so I'm not to sure how it bothered anybody.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

There was an Omega Moo and Sigma Chi party that resulted in little aglets----we just can't have this kind of incestual breeding going on. Really? Really? rs


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> There was an Omega Moo and Sigma Chi party that resulted in little aglets----we just can't have this kind of incestual breeding going on. Really? Really? rs


hahaha

:walkingsm


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Those Moo's sure know how to party.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*????*



Ridin_Skinny said:


> From what I heard, parents calling and complaining and from people dunking their rings at tailgates and getting drunk.
> 
> A&M already moved the Greek tailgates as far away as possible Duncan field so I'm not to sure how it bothered anybody.


What does dunking your ring and gettin drunk have to do with Greek life?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fwoodwader said:


> Those Moo's sure know how to party.


:rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I never saw a reason or a need for the greek system at TAMU, I appreciate what it does for folks at other institutions, but the school really isn't set up for it and many of the old school ags. still frown on it.

The Univ. has always wanted to portray that simply being an Aggie is THE campus fraternity, no others are needed, I concur.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

good riddance.

my rant.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I did a Google search and couldn't find anything on this. Are you sure this is a fact and not some rumor?


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

lovethemreds said:


> I did a Google search and couldn't find anything on this. Are you sure this is a fact and not some rumor?


I've been wondering the same. My GF works on campus and pretty closely with the student afairs office and she hadn't heard anything.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

What happened to daddyslittlefishinchick, she was on campus at A&M, although she might have a magazine cover modeling contract by now. rs


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Hm interesting. I was an SAE for awhile there. Left when I decided I would rather be doing other things like fishing and hunting instead of chapter meetings and events I had to go to.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I never saw a reason or a need for the greek system at TAMU, I appreciate what it does for folks at other institutions, but the school really isn't set up for it and many of the old school ags. still frown on it.
> 
> The Univ. has always wanted to portray that simply being an Aggie is THE campus fraternity, no others are needed, I concur.


Not to mention letting those pesky females on campus.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

No its legit. Frats and Sororities are suspended for 2 weeks. Not exactly sure all the rules of the suspension or what exactly caused it but I have plenty of friends that are pretty P.O.'d about it. Doesnt really effect me so whatev.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

knuttdeep said:


> Not to mention letting those pesky females on campus.


just in the Corps...........

a little eye candy never hurt anyone, just sayin'


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

oh hum...just my rant!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Its not published because its one of those double secret suspensions. 

But you can't hold a whole fraternity responsible for the behavior of a few, sick twisted individuals. For if you do, then shouldn't we blame the whole fraternity system? And if the whole fraternity system is guilty, then isn't this an indictment of our educational institutions in general? I put it to you, Greg - isn't this an indictment of our entire American society? Well, you can do whatever you want to us, but we're not going to sit here and listen to you badmouth the United States of America. Gentlemen!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

This is way to funny.

It's Veterans Day, now that's a real fraternity of brothers. Enjoy it.

2 weeks and your buddies can get back to having there sausage parties and such. Lamda Lamda Lamda :slimer:


Sorry to hear about the party stopper tho. I'm sure they'll find a way to get there party on regardless.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have buddies that go to to school there now and have not heard anything. I did see a story about Duke I believe that closed such things mentioned and mostly tailgaiting because the cops found a 14 year old girl passed out in a porta-potty at a tailgate!!! Maybe that is what started this? Not sure??


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I have buddies that go to to school there now and have not heard anything. I did see a story about Duke I believe that closed such things mentioned and mostly tailgaiting because the cops found a 14 year old girl passed out in a porta-potty at a tailgate!!! Maybe that is what started this? Not sure??


Kinda like the Texan tailgaters a few weeks back, just a few bad apples to ruin it for all.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> From what I heard, parents calling and complaining and from people dunking their rings at tailgates and getting drunk.
> 
> A&M already moved the Greek tailgates as far away as possible Duncan field so I'm not to sure how it bothered anybody.


People getting drunk at tailgates caused this??? Who would have thought fraternities get drunk all the time haha. We have only had one fraternity get kicked off of LSU in the past 3 years and that was due to extreme hazing.. Never heard of any school shutting down fraternity activities because of people getting drunk. That's ridiculous, imagine if they implemented that into the SEC haha


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll have to dig, but I think I still have a shirt;

"Rent a Friend, Join a Frat!"

I could never bring myself to pay for a "friend".

I am however, a pround member of Chi-Epsilon.

Gig 'Em and BTHO Baylor!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

willyhunting said:


> I'll have to dig, but I think I still have a shirt;
> 
> "Rent a Friend, Join a Frat!"
> 
> ...


If my memory is correct, Chi Ep is the engineering honors society.

congrats to you if that's the same one I'm thinking of.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I think if someone wants to rents some friends they should be allowed to do so, as long as it isn't my nickel!


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Its not published because its one of those double secret suspensions.
> 
> But you can't hold a whole fraternity responsible for the behavior of a few, sick twisted individuals. For if you do, then shouldn't we blame the whole fraternity system? And if the whole fraternity system is guilty, then isn't this an indictment of our educational institutions in general? I put it to you, Greg - isn't this an indictment of our entire American society? Well, you can do whatever you want to us, but we're not going to sit here and listen to you badmouth the United States of America. Gentlemen!


Thanks Otter!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

MikeV said:


> I think if someone wants to rents some friends they should be allowed to do so, as long as it isn't my nickel!


In the kindest way possible, you have no idea what you are talking about. There is a huge distinction between best friends and brothers. "Renting" isn't the best way to describe the bonds between brothers.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

If they got suspended for tailgating issues then A&M needs to get over it. We've been tailgating at A&M for 9 years; and last week was the first time I have ever seen someone get so drunk they threw up. It was a girl two tailgates over dunking her ring. While it was gross, it was also to be expected. She went to sleep after she puked......


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

The rumors Ive heard dont have anything to do with tailgating but nobody really knows exactly what caused the suspension.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

_Actual "Moratorium Letter:"_
_Division of Student Affairs_
_Department of Greek Life_
_November 10, 2010_

_Dear Aggie Greek Chapter President:_
_This letter is written to inform you, as the president of your Aggie Greek fraternity or sorority, the *University has initiated a moratorium on all Aggie fraternity and sorority social events. *This action is being taken as the result of a number of reports involving hazing, alcohol abuse, assaults, dating violence, and *overall complaints *regarding the individual and collective behavior *of members of Texas A&M University fraternities and sororities.*_

_As of 12:00am on November 11, 2010, fraternity and sorority chapters that are members of the Interfraternity Council, Multicultural Greek Council, Collegiate Panhellenic Council and National Pan-Hellenic Council are *not to proceed with any new member activities nor host or have any type of social event, house party, or informal gathering which could be perceived as being a chapter-related activity. *This moratorium restricts the consumption of alcohol within individual chapter houses, chapter facilities, and prohibits all chapter functions from including alcohol regardless of location. This restriction will be in place until 12:00am midnight November 24, 2010. Philanthropic events, community service and/or educational programs that reflect and encourage high Greek standards may continue._

_The Department of Greek Life will be hosting an All-Greek Town Hall Meeting at 7:00pm, November 18, 2010 in Rudder Auditorium at which 75% of each chapter's membership is required to attend. At that time, Department of Greek Life officials will outline plans regarding the creation of a Aggie Greek Community Standards program to address issues associated with problematic chapter behaviors that include but are not limited to underage drinking, alcohol abuse and unsafe pledging or new member activities._

_Given the potential for life-threatening accidents to occur if these expectations are not met, individual *chapters that do not comply *with the social moratorium *will be placed on immediate Interim Suspension *by the Director of Greek Life pending an investigation. Any chapter found to be in violation of this moratorium, via the University Greek Judicial Board adjudication process, *will be immediately suspended through spring 2011.*_

_Should you have any questions about this matter please feel free to contact me._

_Sincerely,_
_Ann C. Goodman Director of Greek Life_
_cc: Inter/National Fraternity & Sorority Presidents_
_Inter/National Fraternity & Sorority Executive Directors_
_Faculty Advisors, Texas A&M University_
_Chapter & Alumnae Advisors Mr. C.J. Woods, Assistant Vice President for Student Affairs _


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

How can a campus official dictate what you can and can't do inside your frat house?

Where's Flounder when you need him most?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Tri Delt... Everyone else has...

T-Shirt seen on another college campus.

LOL!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Well when I was at A&M in the early 90's my favorite shirt was "Rent a friend...join a frat". Of course I had a friend or two that were in frats and my older brother said I should get in one but I never saw the point.
Dunking your ring has nothing to do with a frat...it is all about The Chicken and a pitcher of your favorite beer!!!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> How can a campus official dictate what you can and can't do inside your frat house?


They can't- Greeks are still free to do whatever (legal) they want. But the university can then bar them from then participating in any events and "benefits" sponsored by the university. You want the benefits, you follow their rules. Otherwise, you're free to do what you want- on your own.

As an Aggie, and a frat member (different school), I support what they're doing. Properly run, a frat/sorority can be a great life experience providing growth and opportunities to take on more responsibility than is generally available to other students.

Improperly run (as mine often was), they are a dangerous recipe for drunken death, sexual predation and ruined lives. I shudder to remember 8 of us driving around in my Pinto on a beer base treasure hunt. That was back in the late '70's when DUI wasn't treated as seriously as it is today, but it's just sheer dumb luck we didn't kill anyone, ourselves included.

I'm glad to hear the Greek systems around the country are being monitored more carefully and held accountable.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i really enjoy watching the aTm cheer leaders...oh wait...

cracks me up the guys that talk chit about fraternities that obviously were never in one... would be like a stupid kid that can't make good grades talking bad about honor roll students 

"look at all those smart people, i don't want to be on the honor roll, what a bunch of losers"


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

if you want to be in a real frat go to a military college. What a frat calls hazing is what I called an easy day at El Cid. I hate fraternities


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> i really enjoy watching the aTm cheer leaders...oh wait...
> 
> cracks me up the guys that talk chit about fraternities that obviously were never in one... would be like a stupid kid that can't make good grades talking bad about honor roll students
> 
> "look at all those smart people, i don't want to be on the honor roll, what a bunch of losers"


that's not a very good analogy... unless you can buy grades and be considered smart


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> that's not a very good analogy... unless you can buy grades and be considered smart


you're telling me you can't buy grades?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I dunno.. I was smart.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I dunno.. I was smart.


bwwaaaahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> I dunno.. I was smart.


you "were" smart....so what happened to ya?? haha


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> you "were" smart....so what happened to ya?? haha


frat parties, brain cells, flag poles


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Closest I ever got to Greek life was being a member of Phi Theta Kappa, Alpha Beta Gamma, Beta Gamma Sigma, and Alpha Chi. I was much too old for their shenanigans when I went to college. 

While I think they're a bit silly, I don't have a problem with anyone else being a member. I've never been one to feel like I needed to conform, but I know that college is hard for a lot of kids and the pack mentality allows them to adjust. Different strokes for different folks. 

I think the two-week suspension is a good thing. Perhaps it will be a wake-up call and they'll get their houses in order.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sound almost like double secret probation!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The suspension was a result of the Agy FFA reporting missing sheep on weekends. The sheep were returned the following Monday looking bedraggled and lovesick.
The FFA president was quoted, " At least they could of borrowed some of the ugly ones".


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

2 weeks is nothing. Do you really think it's going to stop any of the things it was designed to "suspend"?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

donf said:


> The suspension was a result of the Agy FFA reporting missing sheep on weekends. The sheep were returned the following Monday looking bedraggled and lovesick.
> The FFA president was quoted, " At least they could of borrowed some of the ugly ones".


:rotfl:


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone remeber the "Join a Frat, Lose a nut" Shirts that came out after a certain hazing incident was reported?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

br549 said:


> Sound almost like double secret probation!


They better be glad it wasn't "Double secret probation to the 3rd power" !!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

anton said:


> In the kindest way possible, you have no idea what you are talking about. There is a huge distinction between best friends and brothers. "Renting" isn't the best way to describe the bonds between brothers.


Im not going to get into a urination match about this brotherhood mess, but the term "brother" is just that.... a term.... and its point is to promote the popularity of the group and to make it seem likes it the greatest thing in the whole world.... I have known a ton of frat and sorority folks, been roomies with them, been buddies with them, still have some as best friends... and they are just like everybody else in college, except with money to burn... They still try to get sloppy seconds from their "siblings" and everything that is on their shirt, car or coming out of their mouth is how they would die for their organization. To say its rediculously ghey is an understatement. 95% of the "BROTHERS" bonds are a front. The girls are just as bad. Nice folks when you can break them away from the herd... its when they covey up that the annoying stuff occurs.

Do they need to be banned from campuses? No way, but remember, they are student organizations that are approved and part of the school. If they break the rules or bring dishonor or embarassment for the school, then they pay the consequence just like any other organization would. My organization got into some hot water over an unauthorized T-Shirt that we made with the school's logo.... the T-Shirt wasnt THAT bad in taste, but it wasn't in the best taste either. We were warned verbally and they kept an eye on us....

I do respect the community projects and such that they do... even though some seem to be just doing so to meet their requirements. My organization worked hand in hand with a few of the sors and frats on some projects and alot of them seemed very nice, as long as you were on "their side" or doing things "their way."

And to halt your response now, I know EXACTLY what I am talking about... My alma mater was at least 50% greek, if not more.

Not dogging any of you who choose to be in a greek organization, but just call it what it is.... A social club in which you pay dues to be in. Dont mask it behind "brotherhood" mess.... Its a country club with less grass and more hair gel.

For more on my opinion, see the Fall 2000 edition of the SFA Pine Log....

I bid thee, good day....


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Not dogging any of you who choose to be in a greek organization, but just call it what it is.... A social club in which you pay dues to be in. Dont mask it behind "brotherhood" mess.... Its a country club with less grass and more hair gel.


I don't know what they are today, but I lived in my frat house, on campus, for less than the cost of a dorm plus meals and about half of what an apartment would have cost.

We all pitched in on the chores to keep our costs down, unlike "dorm rats" I had lived with in the previous years.

We all contributed to (and argued about) budgeting for food, utilities, house maintenance, and the other expenses- a learning experience that served me well in corporate life.

We came up with house rules, like no smoking dope, no loud partying after midnight, etc. and we disciplined our own members when they broke those rules. No fist fights or threats, just like real life.

Every semester, we did a community service project that would take 40 of us a couple of weekends to do. We'd canvas the community's senior homes, clinics, and other non-profits, come back with ideas, vote on which one to do that semester, throw a party or two to raise funds, then do the work.

Was it a social club? Absolutely. Did we do some stupid things? Sure- we were young. But we also took on responsibilities that were typically not taken on by other students, contributed to the community and learned a little bit about keeping our own house in order even when the 38 guys living there had very different ideas. That's part of what going off to college is for.

Did I pay for my friends? Nope- it cost less to have them than to live in a dorm. Even then, I couldn't afford hair gel.


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

Frat hard or go home


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I think its stupid to pay to be in an organization to drink beer! I do it with my friends and all it costs is the price of beer..


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

jacobp80 said:


> I think its stupid to pay to be in an organization to drink beer! I do it with my friends and all it costs is the price of beer..


Put 40 friends together and buy a couple of kegs and the COST/BEER goes way down. And nobody got upset if we spilled some- try that at your friends' house (with the wife looking in).

That's worth joining.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I love how people look at greek as spoiled kids, if your smart enough you realize living in a fraternity house is extremely cheap compared to an apartment or a dorm, even when you add the dues on top.. Greeks are leaders in the community. And to you all "greeks" due is get drunk you'll be surprised by these stats.

National wise Fraternities are the..
Largest network of volunteers in the US, performing 10 million hours of volunteer services a year.

With all of the influence, leadership, and power in the following statistics, only 2% of the US population are members of Greek organizations. Since 1910, Greeks have held key positions in US government & industry:


 85% of Justices


 76% of US Senators


 85% of Fortune 500 executives


 All but two US Presidents since 1825


 Both women appointed to the US Supreme Court


 63% of US cabinet members since 1900


 68% of physicians & 72% of lawyers nationally


 70% of US Congressmen
Going greek sure seems like a waste of time and money to me.:headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)




----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

anton said:


> I love how people look at greek as spoiled kids, if your smart enough you realize living in a fraternity house is extremely cheap compared to an apartment or a dorm, even when you add the dues on top.. Greeks are leaders in the community. And to you all "greeks" due is get drunk you'll be surprised by these stats.
> 
> National wise Fraternities are the..
> Largest network of volunteers in the US, performing 10 million hours of volunteer services a year.
> ...


No GDI response? that's "shocking"....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I like gyro wraps


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

Its still gay to live with a bunch of dudes


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

are there greek masons?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> are there greek masons?


haha...


----------



## kapeetan (May 27, 2009)

*famous spoiled kids who payed for friends*

Mike Ditka
John Wayne
Chuck Norris

Marcus and Morgan Lutrell


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

So we figured out why all our politicians are worthless crooks


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I never joined a frat some of my good friends did. 
I called them *rent a friends *they took it in stride because they knew if they didnt pay their dues they would not be welcome back at the house. wife was in a sorority, it is nothing more than a social club with dues to pay. I had to pass on that.
i was a GDI


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

anton said:


> I love how people look at greek as spoiled kids, if your smart enough you realize living in a fraternity house is extremely cheap compared to an apartment or a dorm, even when you add the dues on top.. Greeks are leaders in the community. And to you all "greeks" due is get drunk you'll be surprised by these stats.
> 
> National wise Fraternities are the..
> Largest network of volunteers in the US, performing 10 million hours of volunteer services a year.
> ...


Take those percentages and actually look at what kind of greek organization they are in....

Theres a huge difference between "social" paying greeks and ones that have earned their acceptance because of achievement and grades....

Not all Greek organizations are the boozing and partying kind.... many are strictly community service organizations, different majoring groups (I.E. Law, business, medical, teaching, etc).... Those are a far cry from the "keg party" throwers. Sucks that they get pulled into the generalization though.

Thats where those percentages are coming from.... Its easy for that latter group of greeks to lean on the first group of scholar greeks I mentioned to rationalize their importance in society....

For personal reference, all the greeks I know have either grown out of it or are still trying to be the 30+ yr old "alumni" guys....

Its the largest network of volunteers because everybody wants their own organization..... Im sure it wouldnt be that big if you combined others in the same fashion... Like all the Red Cross type groups? Or the even in our own groups.... Add the DU, Delta, Rocky Mountain Elk, CCA, TTHA, etc etc and see what happens....

As far as cheap, I dont know where yall went to school, but you could only live at the frat/sor houses in Nac for a year. So there is 2 semesters of cheaper living.... What about the other 6+?? Did yall get a greek discount at the apartments???? Plus, add in all the other **** like Tshirts, special events, **** formals, etc.... Ive seen the receipts and I didnt see a cost savings....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

G-O-T-B said:


> I never joined a frat some of my good friends did.
> I called them *rent a friends *they took it in stride because *they knew if they didnt pay their dues they would not be welcome back at the house.* wife was in a sorority, it is nothing more than a social club with dues to pay. I had to pass on that.
> i was a GDI


Hit that nail on the head!!!! Dont pay those dues and see how good of brothers you have......


----------



## Steelheaddoc (Jun 8, 2009)

When did this thread turn from informative to Greek-bashing?
Two points:
1. Yes, there is a moratorium due to the fact that multiple groups have experienced an increase in hazing issues. HOWEVER, according to the Office of Greek Life at A&M (yes, directly from them), the blog is overblown, and A&M has absolutely no plans to drop Greek organizations. _Greeks represent 12%_ of the student population at TAMU (the Corps _only represents 3.4%_). The person in the blog, Ann Goodman, is a Greek herself and has worked diligently and tirelessly for the past 20 years protecting Greek expansion. Finally, the Association of Former Students just hosted their first Aggie Greek Weekend and is already planning next year's event. This event will pass, as they usually do, with some news coverage, ranting, and raving, but ultimately, Greek life will continue at A&M.
2. Please stop the Greek-bashing. It is unprofessional and the people doing it have obviously not been in a Greek organization before. I was Greek at A&M over 10 years ago and I will try to explain it in fishing terms for this board:
So, not everyone has a boat big enough to fish far offshore and post their catches and good times on the Bluewater Board, correct? However, for those who do have such boat, I think they would consider that they have multiple close friends on that board and I have no doubt that the friends they have developed are lifelong ones. Having a bluewater boat allows them the opportunity to associate with and have fun with close friends who are of the similar background, ideals, views, and interests. The same could be said of the Freshwater Board, the Spearfishing Board or Greeks....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Hit that nail on the head!!!! Dont pay those dues and see how good of brothers you have......


I quit paying dues and still friends from the fraternity. Some of the guys didn't want anything to do with me, but they weren't the guys I hung out with anyway.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

jacobp80 said:


> Its still gay to live with a bunch of dudes


Most college guys have guy roommates anyway regardless of where they live. Guess you never lived in a dorm. Fail.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> From what I heard, parents calling and complaining and from people dunking their rings at tailgates and getting drunk.
> 
> A&M already moved the Greek tailgates as far away as possible Duncan field so I'm not to sure how it bothered anybody.


I'm class of 2013. The corps is military based. What the school was brought of from. They dont haze anymore.

I rushed this year and regret all of it. The hazing was stupid, the cost was too high, and the girls were fake. Greek life has lost what it used to be. Now its about who has the house in Cabo the chapter can use or whos willing to shove a lollipop up another members you know what.

"Thats my rant":smile:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I'm class of 2013. The corps is military based. What the school was brought of from. They dont haze anymore.


I know they do. They did up until the minute I left in August. And it was more than a few times while I was there that they found some fish tied to a tree or some other crazy place.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Hit that nail on the head!!!! Dont pay those dues and see how good of brothers you have......


Thats 100% incorrect, yes you may lose a couple connections with some people you rarely even talk you.You are still allowed in the house, parties and other various activites. Also a "****" formal? I mean i love going to panama city FL with my friends and girlfriend for a weekend, who wouldn't. I dont understand how you can call that a "****" formal. But back to the subject, you wont lose your friends that youv'e made i have brothers who have dropped out and moved to different schools and we still stay in touch, **** i stayed at one's house last weekend at TCU for the NASCAR race. The **** you go through during pledge ship makes friends for a **** long time and if you dont believe it, talk to anyone who has been threw it. I love how people bash it without even having an idea of the concept around a fraternity.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I'm class of 2013. The corps is military based. What the school was brought of from.
> 
> Don't know what "What the school was brought of from." means. The Corps is hard. Not for everyone. '82.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

My Dad was SigmaNu at UT - they were banned from UT for killing a pledge during rush - good riddance.

My Mom was at UT the same time as my Dad as despised the Greek societies.

I'm a Univ.of Houston Cougar and I pledged to the US Army infantry - Vietnam 

I was at UofH my freshman year, went to Nam and came back to UofH after I got out. I had no patience for a bunch of rowdy overgrown high school kids. College is about getting your degree, it's not about play.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> cracks me up the guys that talk chit about fraternities that obviously were never in one... would be like a stupid kid that can't make good grades talking bad about honor roll students
> 
> "look at all those smart people, i don't want to be on the honor roll, what a bunch of losers"


Let's not confuse actually earning something (good grades) with writing a check so you can hang out with a bunch of people.

Someone may say it was like a stupid kid who can't find any friends paying to get some.

"Look at all those people having fun together, why can't I do that too? Oh, I can? How much a month?"


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

anton said:


> I love how people look at greek as spoiled kids, if your smart enough you realize living in a fraternity house is extremely cheap compared to an apartment or a dorm, even when you add the dues on top.. Greeks are leaders in the community. And to you all "greeks" due is get drunk you'll be surprised by these stats.
> 
> National wise Fraternities are the..
> Largest network of volunteers in the US, performing 10 million hours of volunteer services a year.
> ...


You are using senators, congressmen, lawyers and CEO's as good examples? They make a lot of money, yes. But good people? NO.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

surprised to see all the frat bashing.....know i enjoy hanging out with buds at the lease and fish camp...guys who like the same stuff i do. guess that's completely different than a frat


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You are using senators, congressmen, lawyers and CEO's as good examples? They make a lot of money, yes. But good people? NO.


They are leaders and successful people.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

These stereotypical comments, whether good or bad for Greeks, are just as wrong as any other stereotype. Greeks represent the full spectrum of behavior and experiences, just like you have in any church, club, company, race, gender, or any other group of humans. Some people are great and some are jerks and no group of any kind is spared from that diversity.

I wasn't a Greek in school but both my sons were, and it was a great experience for them. If you color an entire group as good or bad based on your experience with a few people, then you'll be certainly be doing a disservice to the majority of people out there of any type.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> or whos willing to shove a lollipop up another members you know what.


Wow...just wow. h:

Kelly


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I never saw a reason or a need for the greek system at TAMU, I appreciate what it does for folks at other institutions, but the school really isn't set up for it and many of the old school ags. still frown on it.
> 
> The Univ. has always wanted to portray that simply being an Aggie is THE campus fraternity, no others are needed, I concur.


X2.... ('90)


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

CaptJack said:


> My Dad was SigmaNu at UT - they were banned from UT for killing a pledge during rush - good riddance.
> 
> My Mom was at UT the same time as my Dad as despised the Greek societies.
> 
> ...


Spoken by a very wise man.....some of you youngsters need to pay attention to what this man said. College is about getting an education...not a social life.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I graduated from The Citadel. I went through a full year of being a freshman known as a knob and what frats call hazing is not actual hazing. Try being Pt'd all day and morning for a full school year plus all the dumb **** you go through while in the baracks. Sticking a lollipop up your buddies butt or drinking till you throw up is not hazing. My school has way more tradition and history then any frat. The corp at A&M is the best way to gain a brotherhood in Texas colleges. If you want to pay a membership to drink then join the elks club.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I never saw a reason or a need for the greek system at TAMU, I appreciate what it does for folks at other institutions, but the school really isn't set up for it and many of the old school ags. still frown on it.
> 
> The Univ. has always wanted to portray that simply being an Aggie is THE campus fraternity, no others are needed, I concur.


This. Good riddance.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*the fraternity at A&M is the "Corp"*


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

This guy would never have let this happen...


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

It is absolutely amazing to me how quick people are to judge something that they have not experienced or been a part of. Being in a Fraternity is not for everyone, but those who were in one I imagine enjoyed it. This was meant to inform people of an action at Texas A&M not completely bash Greeks. I am life long friends with my fraternity brothers, I have been in two of their weddings, with two more this year. I didn't pay for friends, we all paid for an experience that is hard to obtain and achieve. Fraternities have been around for a long long time. I have friends that weren't in fraternities and I have never talked trash about them not being in one. It is a unique experience, but not for everyone.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

We always made fun of the greeks at SHSU. Not my type of people i dont wear abercrombie and i dont buy pants with pre made holes.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MikeV said:


> Let's not confuse actually earning something (good grades) with writing a check so you can hang out with a bunch of people.
> 
> Someone may say it was like a stupid kid who can't find any friends paying to get some.
> 
> "Look at all those people having fun together, why can't I do that too? Oh, I can? How much a month?"


There may be frats like that, but those aren't the ones that are worth while, every group has it's stars and it's duds.... no doubt about that, but the fraternity i was in, and others that my friends have been in.... it takes a LOT more than a checkbook to get you in the door.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> There may be frats like that, but those aren't the ones that are worth while, every group has it's stars and it's duds.... no doubt about that, but the fraternity i was in, and others that my friends have been in.... it takes a LOT more than a checkbook to get you in the door.


I will start a frat all u need is a check book and check written out to me


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

When I started at UofHouston I was a "surfer dude" from Bellaire/Surfside.
Then I got drafted and hunted dinks in the HiepDuc & QueSon valleys.
When I got back to UofH I belonged to the "warrior" fraternity


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a long post written out but I accidently deleted it so here are the highlights

1. I was in a frat at my school and it was one of the best experinces of my life.
2. Out of the twenty two guys in my pledge class over half of them have jobs from past frat members. It is one of the best networking tools around.
3. The character building, leadership skills and teamwork you learn are priceless
4. yes, there is parties, mixers with beatiful women to always look forward too ,but there is also just as much philanthropy to go along with it.
5. You can say all you want to about renting freinds but I am out of college now and I still talk to several of my frat brothers on a daily basis and we still all get together on a monthly basis. My dad was in the same frat as me in the 70's and his best freinds are also from his frat. Not to mention he has several of them employeed. 
6. i honestly can say the benifits from a frat far outweigh any of the negatives. I dont expect all of you to understand it because it truely is one of the things in life you have/had to experince ,but the fact that people are trying to ban and also belittle on here truly makes me sad. I dont know If its hatred, jealously, or ignorance.


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

I was an SAE at Texas A&M. Next to my family, best decision I ever made and I got more out of it than any other single decision, including college itself. If you weren't in a fraternity, or didn't get a bid, then you wouldn't understand. I lived in the Frat house for 2 years and left in 2004. I Still talk to most of my roommates almost every day, even the ones who were in the "Corp" and are overseas still in the Navy. We meet up at football games or bachelors parties all of them. They are good people.

Brad Sawyer


----------



## whackem10 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was in the Corps at A&M and two of my best friends from the Corps were also SAE's. After seeing the experience they had in SAE and the friends and benefits that came along from their membership I regard not rushing with them my biggest mistake while at A&M. As for the comments that there is no hazing in the Corps anymore, i have no idea what Corps they were referring to. Hazing is not always a bad thing, while some of it is stupid and uncalled for, some of it has benefits and lessons that you could not get any other way. Frats aren't for everyone. The Corps is definitely not for everyone, but for those that have what it takes to hack it they love it and knew exactly what they were getting into before they joined. The Corps has an old saying to the effect of "from the outside looking in you can't understand it, from the inside looking out you can't explain it". So you weren't in a Frat, don't knock it til you try it. Think of it this way, this is a fishing forum, we can expect that everyone here loves to fish, correct? How would you feel if someone came on here and started posting threads about how we are all cruel, cold hearted people that like to hurt and murder poor, helpless fishies?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

SeanSFA said:


> I had a long post written out but I accidently deleted it so here are the highlights
> 
> 1. I was in a frat at my school and it was one of the best experinces of my life.
> 2. Out of the twenty two guys in my pledge class over half of them have jobs from past frat members. It is one of the best networking tools around.
> ...


Oh come on dude....I went to school with you for years.... Philanthropy??? Next time Im at the Mallard Mansion, Im gonna make you get up in front of everybody and talk about Philanthropy... Who are you trying to kid here??????? HAHAHHAHA


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

As pledges we all had to log over 100 hours of community service (which is now considered hazing here now). As a active we helped rebuild older folks in the community's houses, yard work all for free. We had large toy drives, highway clean ups, We raised tens of thousands of dollars through events for boys and girls club from events....and thats just the few that popped in my head right away. Also as far as A&M goes I went there my freshman year and lived with two SAE. Great group of guys would of rushed if I had not transferred.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

anton said:


> I love how people look at greek as spoiled kids, if your smart enough you realize living in a fraternity house is extremely cheap compared to an apartment or a dorm, even when you add the dues on top.. Greeks are leaders in the community. And to you all "greeks" due is get drunk you'll be surprised by these stats.
> 
> National wise Fraternities are the..
> Largest network of volunteers in the US, performing 10 million hours of volunteer services a year.
> ...


Yea all those politicians were frats and look where that got us


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

SeanSFA said:


> I had a long post written out but I accidently deleted it so here are the highlights
> 
> 1. I was in a frat at my school and it was one of the best experinces of my life.
> 2. Out of the twenty two guys in my pledge class over half of them have jobs from past frat members. It is one of the best networking tools around.
> ...


Exactly..


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It depends on the school. I went to SFA, was in a frat and that was the right thing. My son went to A&M, pledged a frat the Spring semester of his Frosh year. Made it through pledgeship and got inducted. Dropped out in the Fall for ethical reasons. Joined Old Ags Fall of his Junior year and had a great experience with them.

I think A&M is different than lot of schools and there is a lot of quality competition for the greek organizations. They can be successful there, but only if they are consistent with the Aggie culture.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Gottagofishin, since your son went to A&M that gives you a bonified reason to support the Aggies! I saw where someone accused you of jumping on the Aggie bandwagon recently, and just wanted to give you kudos. Your post is right on too. Greek life and Aggie culture just haven't had the right mix. As someone else posted the real Fraternity is simply "being an Aggie" or even more importantly, "Being in the Corp.!"


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

frats have good and bad points i didnt join lots of my good friends did, i became friends in college with guys that where in frats to each his own. I just wasnt going to do some of the things the frats thought was cool and getting initiated like some of my buddies did i just would not have done. Anyway hard to be in a frat when your busy with sports.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

It's front page of the eagle I read it yesterday. I heard from a friend at tamu which I was an aggie at one time that delts and chi's had a hazing problems and underage drinking. Cops are getting alot tougher on big parting n college station


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I lost a high school friend to hazing at A&M so good riddance to them. They all need to be disbanded and done away with. College/School is for education, not partying.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Portside said:


> Gottagofishin, since your son went to A&M that gives you a bonified reason to support the Aggies! I saw where someone accused you of jumping on the Aggie bandwagon recently, and just wanted to give you kudos. Your post is right on too. Greek life and Aggie culture just haven't had the right mix. As someone else posted the real Fraternity is simply "being an Aggie" or even more importantly, "Being in the Corp.!"


Mrs GGF is from an Aggie family so I married into it. I've also done some guest lecturing at A&M so I do have a bit of a connection.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> I heard from a friend at tamu which I was an aggie at one time that delts and chi's had a hazing problems and underage drinking.


Holy heck...there is underage drinking in college?

That happens regardless of a fraternity. EVERYONE drinks underage. And just about every Greek organization hazes in one way or another, as does the Corps. Corps kids drink underage too.

And for the people that support the corps so much, I hope if yall were in it while you went there that you treated people that actually went had been to war overseas with a little more respect than a lot of the kids do now. A lot of the CT's that go to the chicken dressed up treated a lot of my veteran friends like poo. It was always a recurring problem.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I never saw a reason or a need for the greek system at TAMU, I appreciate what it does for folks at other institutions, but the school really isn't set up for it and many of the old school ags. still frown on it.
> 
> The Univ. has always wanted to portray that simply being an Aggie is THE campus fraternity, no others are needed, I concur.


"Rent a friend, join a frat."


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

John Galt said:


> "Rent a friend, join a frat."


Man, you are late with that. Been said at least 10 times probably.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Man, you are late with that. Been said at least 10 times probably.


Didn't see the need to read 11 pages of back and forth.

Is it any less true for being said 10X?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

John Galt said:


> Didn't see the need to read 11 pages of back and forth.
> 
> Is it any less true for being said 10X?


It was just as original and funny when you said it :spineyes:


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> It was just as original and funny when you said it :spineyes:


Awesome! Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Anytime cochise. Not sure why it bothers me. I never saw it like that. My family was greek, I tried it going into A&M. Was there for a year or year and a half after pledging, left after awhile because it wasn't for me. I paid dues to the wildlife society too while I was there in addition to being in a fraternity. Only difference was, they didn't fund any mixers, have a place for me to hang out or live if I wanted to get out of the dorm, etc. which is part of what your pay for.

FYI, if anyone likes Chilifest and the great music it provides, it was started by a fraternity (SAE) at A&M.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Anytime cochise. Not sure why it bothers me. I never saw it like that. My family was greek, I tried it going into A&M. Was there for a year or year and a half after pledging, left after awhile because it wasn't for me. I paid dues to the wildlife society too while I was there in addition to being in a fraternity. Only difference was, they didn't fund any mixers, have a place for me to hang out or live if I wanted to get out of the dorm, etc. which is part of what your pay for.
> 
> *FYI, if anyone likes Chilifest and the great music it provides, it was started by a fraternity (SAE) at A&M.*


If anybody likes Gatorfest and the great music it provides, it was started by a group of random swamp people..... Point? lol


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> If anybody likes Gatorfest and the great music it provides, it was started by a group of random swamp people..... Point? lol


Point is that Chilifest is a huuuuuge draw to college station bringing in over 30,000 people. Provides lots of money for local businesses and I believe charities as well. And it was started by a frat. People want to act like the Greek system doesn't do anything for the school or town and that isn't true.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Point is that Chilifest is a huuuuuge draw to college station bringing in over 30,000 people. Provides lots of money for local businesses and I believe charities as well. And it was started by a frat. People want to act like the Greek system doesn't do anything for the school or town and that isn't true.


Chilifest is just a big *** party revolving around alcohol. I will have to check into the charity side.... I think the biggest reciever of funds is the DPS.... Ive never seen that many black and whites in my entire life.

It may have been started by a frat, but its been taken over by big money sponsors and that is why it is so popular today....

Also notice that Chilifest is not a school sanctioned or sponsored event. Hence the reason you dont see TAMU copyrighted images or slogans on the various team tshirts.....

Thats a pretty bad example to use towards proving your point....

We did some Make A Wish fishing tournaments with the XO sorority..... zero alcohol allowed.... all benefitting charity.... thats a commendable community project....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Chilifest is just a big *** party revolving around alcohol. I will have to check into the charity side.... I think the biggest reciever of funds is the DPS.... Ive never seen that many black and whites in my entire life.
> 
> It may have been started by a frat, but its been taken over by big money sponsors and that is why it is so popular today....
> 
> ...


LOL. I used it as an example because people come from all over the state to attend it and it would be well known, even by those who hate fraternities. There are a ton of other charity projects we participate in, none of which you will probably hear about outside of College Station. Big Event, Songfest, road/highway clean up, etc.

And no, A&M nor SAE have their name on Chilifest because of the alcohol (Miller Lite is the sponsor). It may be a big party, but like I said, it is a huge draw for College Station, generates a lot of money (yes, for DPS and the state too), and has good music. And over a million dollars has been donated to charity from it. As well, SAE also supports CHASER foundation which supports Montgomery Co. search and rescue efforts on the water in honor of a brother and great guy who drowned: http://www.bergogolf.com/


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I was in a Frat at Tech....Awesome time and I would do it again


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

anton said:


> People getting drunk at tailgates caused this??? Who would have thought fraternities get drunk all the time haha. We have only had one fraternity get kicked off of LSU in the past 3 years and that was due to extreme hazing.. Never heard of any school shutting down fraternity activities because of people getting drunk. That's ridiculous, imagine if they implemented that into the SEC haha


Back in the 70's, the LSU Dekes were the model for the movie "Animal House". 60 Minutes did a show about them. Here's a clip on Youtube, 'The Real Animal House'. They were legendary. Did NOT get kicked off. Thats how LSU rolled.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Chilifest is just a big *** party revolving around alcohol. I will have to check into the charity side.... I think the biggest reciever of funds is the DPS.... Ive never seen that many black and whites in my entire life.
> 
> It may have been started by a frat, but its been taken over by big money sponsors and that is why it is so popular today....
> 
> ...


You need to get your facts straight. Who gives a sh!t if Chilifest is a weekend of beer drinking, its called college. I go to the Houston cook-off every year and people drink there as well so your point is... It may not have a A&M logo or SAE logo, but it is run 100% by the SAE Fraternity. 
It made more sense for it to be a non-profit organization. The Chairman of chilifest every year is a SAE, all of the captains are SAE's. Volunteers from the town of Snook help with everything else. If SAE was not around Chilifest would not happen period. Chilifest Inc. donates a ton of money to charties throughout the Brazos Valley. Each check is hand delivered by the Chilifest Chairman and Captains. The fact that you have such a hard on against Fraternities is amazing. I just don't see how you can judge something if you have never been a part of it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> You need to get your facts straight. Who gives a sh!t if Chilifest is a weekend of beer drinking, its called college. I go to the Houston cook-off every year and people drink there as well so your point is... It may not have a A&M logo or SAE logo, but it is run 100% by the SAE Fraternity.
> It made more sense for it to be a non-profit organization. The Chairman of chilifest every year is a SAE, all of the captains are SAE's. Volunteers from the town of Snook help with everything else. If SAE was not around Chilifest would not happen period. Chilifest Inc. donates a ton of money to charties throughout the Brazos Valley. Each check is hand delivered by the Chilifest Chairman and Captains. The fact that you have such a hard on against Fraternities is amazing. I just don't see how you can judge something if you have never been a part of it.


Ive never been gay either, but I can judge that its a lifestyle that I don't want to be a part of....

If SAE dropped Chilifest, it would still go on....

PS... I never said I hated the greek system.... as a group, I cant stand them, but as individuals, I have had no problems with any of them and hunt and fish with them practically on a daily basis. Ive lived with them, dated them, and worked with them. I just find it entertaining that frats and sors don't call themselves what they really are.... They are a paid social group. Why do all frats and sors have to argue that they are not paying. You write a check, you are funding a group that you would not be allowed to be a part of unless you paid. Its black and white. There is nothing wrong with a social club, but dont hide behind the brotherhood and sisterhood ****. Just call it what it is.

The real victims are the frats and sors that get thrown into the "party hard and stuck up" stereotype....

And thats a fact, Jack! haha


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny is BWB's boyfriend, careful, don't flush out the troll! HAHAHA


----------



## teke (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with others that have posted in that joining a fraternity was one of the best decisions I have made. 

I was/am a Teke from the University of Houston. I will say that I went my first year to school and was not a member of any orginization or activity on campus. I just went to school, worked a little, went to school etc..

At the end of Freshman year I met a girl who intoduced me to the greek organizations on campus. I probably was ignorant or naive since I really did not even understand what a fraternity was, it sounded like a social group that liked to party. None of my familty members were greek prior to me. I spent time all summer with a couple greek organizations and the pledged Tau Kappa Epsilon in the fall. 

I will say that any fraternity/sorority is not perfect. You do pay dues that go to cost of the house, insurance, operating expenses etc.. We then paid a separate social dues that paid for social gatherings. It is a huge time committment that requires you to learn proper time management in order to balance school, work and the fraternity. I made lifelong friends and even some people that I would never care to see again. I would imagine this is true of any organization. The social aspects of the organization is a very small part of the over all experience.

My personal experience is that because of my membership in my fraternity, I was immersed in campus life. I volunteered for leadership/committee positions campus wide, became involved with student government, ran in campus elections and won those positions. I was involved with intramural sports and many other campus activities. Without membership in the Fraternity I doubt that I would have even known that those opportunities existed. I probably would just went to school and went to work and hung out with a few friends on weekends. 

Overall it enriched my college experience beyond what I would have thought possible. It taught skills in running a large organization, deligating responsiblilties, financial responsibility, time management etc... i volunteered at special olympics events, something that I never would have been a part of without our philanthropic requirement. 

Those skills are more applicable in my daily life today running a business, than anything I learned inside of a classroom.

I met my wife (Delta Gamma) and now we have a family and are involved with alumni organizations that I would never have been a part of. 

There are negatives of course. Of the 36 guys I pledged with, many of them never graduated for one reason or another. I doubt that it is much different than general student population graduation rates. 

It is sad to hear about aTm situation, but I would think that it is normal and just a reality in the over sensitive, sue everyone mentality that our society as a whole has adopted. Some times it is necessary to get organizations in line, whether it be the honor society, chess club or a greek organization. It is probably necessary for the long term survival of those greek organizations. My fraternity needed it at times and we were not happy then but i am sure it helped the long term viability of the organizations. 

You should not bash organizations that you have little information about. If the fraternities and soroities were only about partying then they are just "gangs with checkbooks", so I was told once. But they do so much more that. The statments about buying friends and just a bunch of drunks may be true in some places but in my experience could not be further from the truth.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

POC, you know Im WAY too hungover to jump into this right now...i see a lot of haters on this thread- it's funny to hear the 'you go to college to get a degree not a social life' takers...I feel very sorry if that's the mindset you had in college- must have been the most boring years of your life. I partied my arse off, made Deans List and had the absolute time of my life with my "brothers" and other gdi's. 

And to those who think tamu has bad hazing, that's laughable, it truly is. There is no other greek life remotely close to what the SEC has to offer- As an LSU Greek, I am offended by the banter and trash being spewn on this thread- I didn't pay for my friends, I paid to have Bertha cook the best food around town 5 days a week


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> POC, you know Im WAY too hungover to jump into this right now...i see a lot of haters on this thread- it's funny to hear the 'you go to college to get a degree not a social life' takers...I feel very sorry if that's the mindset you had in college- must have been the most boring years of your life. I partied my arse off, made Deans List and had the absolute time of my life with my "brothers" and other gdi's.
> 
> And to those who think tamu has bad hazing, that's laughable, it truly is. There is no other greek life remotely close to what the SEC has to offer- As an LSU Greek, I am offended by the banter and trash being spewn on this thread- I didn't pay for my friends, I paid to have Bertha cook the best food around town 5 days a week


I agree with you 100% on that, what were you at LSU


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*.*

I'm an SAE at texas tech. Our greek systems in texas are obviously way different from the sec. I just wanted to comment that our school is always trying to get fraternities and sororities introuble too. If people get caught doing any dumb hazing bs, then their chapter is going to suffer. The school kicked the Beta chapter off campus for 5 years a couple months ago. It was a good sized chapter with around 100. It just seems like the times are changing for the worse... Who knows what they will be like in 10-15 years.. I think many will get screwed. The SEC would be the last to survive in my opinion.


----------



## Ridin_Skinnier (Dec 24, 2010)

are you/wanting to be an SAE?


----------

